# Good Or Bad ?



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Service from my watch man!

Just received my Certina back from a service clean and regulate and a new glass fitting. I told them the watch was losing a couple of minutes a day. Received it back and its still running a couple of mins slow.

My question is this, am I asking too much for the watch to run more accurate than minus 2 mins a day? Should I take the watch back for better adjustment? or do I just settle for 2 mins slow?

I have tried both before and after the service to regulate the watch myself but moving the adjustment from fully minus and full positive makes no difference to its timekeeping. The micro-regulator doesnt seem to do anything! This is why I thought a clean and service would sort it.

All my other watches I have been able to adjust myself and get them to decent levels of accuracy, but the Certina doesnt seem to adjust!

Makes me wonder if the watch man did not even clean and lube the watch.

Dave


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

What movement is in the watch? Pics?

Just about any watch, even a cheap pin pallet type, should keep time better than 2 minutes a day on the bench after a service, so something's not right.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

clockworks said:


> What movement is in the watch? Pics?
> 
> Just about any watch, even a cheap pin pallet type, should keep time better than 2 minutes a day on the bench after a service, so something's not right.


Thats what I thought too, but how does one know when a watch man has done the work or not?

This is the watch










The movement is a Certina 25-36 17 jewells as per this pic!










Looks like I will have to go back with it! but how do I trust them now?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > What movement is in the watch? Pics?
> ...


If your watchmaker has a good timing machine he should be able to supply you with a printout trace of the timing result, should be able to get better than 2 minutes a day.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Went back with it today, and he adjusted it while I waited. I told him the adjustment doesnt work(you can move the regulating arm from one extreme to the other and no difference).

He told me its not really that bad as Rolex tolerence is 3 mins a day +or-!!

He said try it while monday and if its no better he will send it off to his colleague and get a readout.

So reckon I will be having another trip over on Monday. Still keeping my cool and hoping for it to be sorted.

Dave


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

2/3 minutes for a rolex??! I'd be terribly disappointed if I'd shelled out and got a watch less accurate than some of the Â£10 jobbies I've trawled up from the bay!!

Here's some interesting reading: http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/accuracy.shtml


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree! this is the worst timekeeper that I have at the moment. All my others have been easy for me to adjust but this one just will not, so there is either some dirt or old oil that hasnt been cleaned out when/if he serviced it or something else.

As for the Rolex being happy with 3 mins a day either way, I certainly wouldnt be happy with that and neither would all the happy Rolex owners I suspect.

If he did the work properly why wasnt the timekeeping print out done at the time? I do now think it has never even been stripped and cleaned to be honest. I think hes just fitted a new glass and charged me 50 quid for it.

Will have to persevere and give it till monday, and see what else he comes up with. If no joy then I simply wont ever use the guy again.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

OK, are you sure that the fine adjustment "screw" isn't doing anything? The "screw" is actually an eccentric, and in most cases it's free to rotate continuously. The total range of adjustment is normally less than a minute/day. The actual regulating lever is the one directly opposite, with the 2 brass pins riveted through it. This should move a tiny amount as you turn the micro regulator. Without magnification, you'll struggle to see it move.

Chances are that you need to do the "coarse adjustment" first. Set the micro regulator in the middle position, then move the regulating lever very slightly in a clockwise direction - only a small movement is needed, just enough to see. Check the rate over a couple of hours, and move the lever again if necessary. Keep going until you have the watch running to with 15 or 20 seconds, then use the micro regulator to tweak the rate.

If the watch was properly stripped and cleaned, using a timing machine is pretty much essential to set the rate. Way too much effort to do it manually. It would also be a huge coincidence if the guy put it back together with the rate out by the same amount. I wonder if it was cleaned using the "dunk & swish" method, or with the balance assembly in one piece?

BTW, dirty watches normally run fast, unless a previous owner has been messing with the regulation.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

clockworks said:


> OK, are you sure that the fine adjustment "screw" isn't doing anything? The "screw" is actually an eccentric, and in most cases it's free to rotate continuously. The total range of adjustment is normally less than a minute/day. The actual regulating lever is the one directly opposite, with the 2 brass pins riveted through it. This should move a tiny amount as you turn the micro regulator. Without magnification, you'll struggle to see it move.
> 
> Chances are that you need to do the "coarse adjustment" first. Set the micro regulator in the middle position, then move the regulating lever very slightly in a clockwise direction - only a small movement is needed, just enough to see. Check the rate over a couple of hours, and move the lever again if necessary. Keep going until you have the watch running to with 15 or 20 seconds, then use the micro regulator to tweak the rate.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

I have decided to have a go!

I am following your instructions just done it so will check every 10 mins or so!

Dave


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Be very careful that you don't move the other lever - the one with the screw on the side and the triangular bit poking through the top. This one adjusts the beat - move it, and you really will need a trip to a watchmaker with a timing machine!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

lol  yes I know that one has not to be touch or all hell breaks lose! I do think already it is making a difference as its gone 20 mins now without gain or loss! before it was losing 1 sec every ten mins so we are starting to get there and I am much obliged for your help thanks!

This should have been done during the service so not happy with them really but in future I shall know better.

Dave


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave - what do you use to check the timekeeping against? I use my comp which syncs with 'internet time' and wondered if this can actually be trusted?!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep thats what I am using the netbook! its accurate enough to have got all my others keeping good time, and I have those to check against too, so its near enough I suppose. Not bothered about it being mega accurate just to within 20 secs a day would be nice 

Ive used Steve Burrage at Rytetime before and he got my zenith to 2 secs a day!! so I know he does the job right but this time I thought I would give the local guy a try. Gets a little expensive on postage back an forth to Steve.

Dave


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Went back with it today, and he adjusted it while I waited. I told him the adjustment doesnt work(you can move the regulating arm from one extreme to the other and no difference).
> 
> He told me its not really that bad as Rolex tolerence is 3 mins a day +or-!!
> 
> ...


If this is what your watchmaker thinks the tolerance of a Rolex is, I'm sorry to tell you hes NOT a watchmaker :thumbsdown: .

Good luck with the regulation keep us updated....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate Rolex, but think that their CEO would choke on his coffee if he saw your "Watchmakers" comment. Next, he'd probably sue the fella!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Watch is keeping great time now! thanks to all the help on here and spending all last night till half one this morning faffing with it. It has only gained 1 second in 12 hours!! so thats good enough for me!

This is a great looking watch loved it the moment it arrived, and now its been polished with solvol autosol its gleaming!


----------

